
'Flappy Bird' creator says he is bringing the game back in August - nikunjk
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/14/5718300/flappy-bird-creator-says-he-is-bringing-the-game-back-in-august
======
coralreef
I see the original returned to market, under the name Flappy Bird: New Season.
(Canadian App market)

